# FreeBSD Pine64 images won't actually boot on a Pine64



## twistedpair (Feb 10, 2019)

I recently got a Pine64 LTS in order to try the official FreeBSD images , specifically FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE-arm64-aarch64-PINE64-LTS.  This goes through part of the boot process (the information scrolls off the screen too fast to see where it gets to, it's perhaps 3-4 screenfuls) and then the screen goes blank and the keyboard goes dead.  There are occasional bursts of network traffic of some kind, but nothing useful such as the device requesting a DHCP address, and there's no difference when the USB keyboard and/or network cable are unplugged.

I retried with the current snapshot, FreeBSD-13.0-CURRENT-arm64-aarch64-PINE64-LTS-20190207-r343862, but got the same result.  Others have reported similar issues, as per this thread in the Pine forums.  Note that I can't use the RaspBSD image (which in any case seems to have the same issue) because that's for Pine64, not Pine64-LTS.

Does anyone know whether there's any official image for Pine64-LTS that works? Failing that, is there anything I can do to diagnose the problem?


----------



## twistedpair (Mar 20, 2019)

Been working through this on FreeBSD bugzilla, looks like it's a problem with the Pine eMMC.  I'll post further updates if I can find out more.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2019)

Can you post the PR number? That would make it easier for others to chime in and/or keep track of it.


----------



## twistedpair (Mar 23, 2019)

It's Bug PR 236191.  Current status is I'm waiting for another eMMC module from a different vendor to see if that's the problem (but then the Apacer SD card I initially tried had the same problem, which is odd).  The person in the bug thread who's been responding is the author of the Allwinner eMMC driver, so he knows what he's talking about...


----------

